# Time to bring Sofo over?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I was looking at some past LA times articles and I found one that I had missed.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...y?coll=la-headlines-sports&ctrack=1&cset=true

Talks about how he might be coming over for the next season.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah, bring him over. He can be a nice backup to Brand and Kaman.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah its time to bring him over. We need help in the front court considering we dont know if Rebraca will be durable with his constant heart problems.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

heres an article that says he is now 6'11''

http://www.hoopsvibe.com/nba_blog/is_sofoklis_schortsanitis_coming_to_america-ar31877.html


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow...6'11 315 lbs...He is a beast


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

If the Clippers kept Chris Wilcox.. Imagine how scary the Clippers front court would be if SoFo comes over..

C: Kaman, Rebraca, Sofo
PF: Brand, Wilcox

DYAMMM!

I'm so jealous


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I say bring the big boy over. Worst case senerio is that he will ride the bench or play in the D League. Best case senerio is that he could contribute some. The Clippers can sign him to a Singleton type of deal where the first one or two years are guranteed while the rest of the years are team options. That way if he turns out to be a good fit he can stay but if he does poorly he can get the boot quickly.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I want them to bring him over, he seems like a beast.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> If the Clippers kept Chris Wilcox.. Imagine how scary the Clippers front court would be if SoFo comes over..
> 
> C: Kaman, Rebraca, Sofo
> PF: Brand, Wilcox
> ...


Probably not since Wilcox was constantly in the doghouse with Dunleavy. Wilcox neeed a change of scenery and he would never get playing time behind Kaman and Brand


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> Wow...6'11 315 lbs...He is a beast


I have no problem with the 6'11, but the 315 part of beast bothers me.

In the past I hear he has had some trouble keeping off the flab.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

paperclip said:


> I have no problem with the 6'11, but the 315 part of beast bothers me.
> 
> In the past I hear he has had some trouble keeping off the flab.


He has had some weight issues but I think the big article, that went around a few months ago, about him being a whale was inaccurate. He is BIG, but doesn't look fat at all.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

^ damn hes a ****in truck


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

He'd crush Eddy Curry...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

id bring him over just to bang with Kaman. Kaman's biggest weakness is going up agasint the bigger body centers in the league. If he went up agasint sofo every day in practice we might see improvement. 

Only problem would be the buyout i would imagine since he just started a new contract and had such a good year for his Greek team. I say do it though. Make him like our first round draft pick this year. (i bet if this was the year he declared he might have been a top 10 or 15 pick)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> id bring him over just to bang with Kaman. Kaman's biggest weakness is going up agasint the bigger body centers in the league. If he went up agasint sofo every day in practice we might see improvement.
> 
> Only problem would be the buyout i would imagine since he just started a new contract and had such a good year for his Greek team. I say do it though. Make him like our first round draft pick this year. (i bet if this was the year he declared he might have been a top 10 or 15 pick)



Clippers officials don't think the buyout is a problem at all. In the same link:




> Schortsanitis has a buyout in his contract, but that wouldn't be a factor in having him on the roster next season, Olshey said.
> 
> "What we have to figure out is whether this is the right time to bring him over, based on the big guys we have coming back," he said. "Are there minutes there for him? Is he better served staying one more year? Those are the questions."


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Bring the man over... we have waited for what seems at eternity for him to develop into a state where he would be ready for the NBA and it is now. Time to unleash the beast!


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Is he ready? I remember another article a few months back (maybe around beginning of the season) in which he said he wanted to stay in Europe for another year.



> He has had some weight issues but I think the big article, that went around a few months ago, about him being a whale was inaccurate. He is BIG, but doesn't look fat at all.


Oliver Miller.... Tractor Traylor.....


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Ready or Not? We need to see how he fares against NBA competition. Bring over the BEAST!!!!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

YEs, i remember that article where clipper officials didnt think it was going to be an issue, but thats might optimistic. FIrst off, he didnt even have a set number in his greek contract, and whenever its not set, its always an issue. And too, what does sofo make in greece? Im sure hed want more to come to the usa right? 

I Just hope it all works out. One thing im wondering about is the CBA.

With our current draft picks i know that it doesnt matter what our salary cap situation is, we can always sign them, even if we are way over the cap (which is why the clippers lately have tried to sign their picks last after playing in free agency)

BUt what about guys who are old draft picks? Can we still go over the cap to sign them? Or are they considered free agents?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Even with NBA measuring hes not 6-11. More of 6-9 and ok in NBA maybe 6-10. Yea, he still has some weight problems. Anyway Sofo really worked in that departament and its not like he would play big consistant time in Clippers, so that wouldnt create bigger trouble now. On the other hand, summer is summer and you never know  

As usual with NBA its all about situation, so if he gets playing time and a role he can play and contribute. He also could get stuck on bench if Dunleavy doesnt like something (that simply happens in NBA with some Euro players for whatever unknown reason), but it wont mean hes not ready. In my eyes Sofo is for sure ready for NBA, you just need to know how to use him right.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The articles were true - he was REALLY fat at the start of the season, and couldn't play basketball for anys tretch of time because of it. He didn't even attempt to take care of himself in the offseason.

However, to his credit, he worked hard and made it better, though there's still some ways to go. Here's some footage of him in the Greek All Star game this season. Bit of Zach Randolph in him here.

http://rapidshare.de/files/19010103/all_star_game.mpg.html


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the video. We need front court help so I dont see any reason not to bring him over except for MONEY. With Rebraca's reoccurring heart problems we need a big body.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

sofo tore it up the other day in what i believe is the playoffs. 2/4 free throws, 8/8 from the field and 14 boards in only 26 minutes.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> sofo tore it up the other day in what i believe is the playoffs. 2/4 free throws, 8/8 from the field and 14 boards in only 26 minutes.


Yup its not only the playoffs, its the final of Greek League. Too bad Sofo's team lost this game at home court and now they are 0-2 down in best of 5 series. The next game is away at Panathinaikos court.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

So, will Sofo be "Mike Smith's New Physical Speciman" and not Corey Maggette?


But yes, bring Big Sofo over.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bringing Sofo over might be contingent on how the Clippers draft. If they a PF they like they may opt to keep him over for another year. However it does seem like it is time to bring him over to see what he can do on the NBA level.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Bringing Sofo over might be contingent on how the Clippers draft. If they a PF they like they may opt to keep him over for another year. However it does seem like it is time to bring him over to see what he can do on the NBA level.


I don't think there is any 2nd rounder (since that's all we've got) that is a better prospect than Sofo at this point. He would probably easily be a lottery pick if he was available today.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

How old is he now? 20?

If Sofo's going to be an important part of the Clips, perhaps now is the time to bring him. Just training with EB and Maggette should help tone his body and playing against Kaman would help the both of them. Sofo at C should see some PT, though like DaFranchise said, isn't there some contract things to work out ($$$)?


----------

